
The Old Reader to Close Public Site in Two Weeks - fraqed
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/07/29/the-old-reader-to-close-public-site-in-two-weeks-users-who-joined-before-google-reader-axing-news-can-stay/
======
personlurking
'...those who joined prior to Google Reader axing news can stay'

So much for that, though I understand their reasoning.

